# My NEW CT! Plus new toys and plants!



## Nehro (May 8, 2011)

*sulks* 

R.I.P IN MEMORY OF NEHRO
I woke up this morning and you were limp
Lying motionless on the rocky floor
I feel so guilty
After I figured it out
I didn't wait long enough....
After I used tap water a
And put the dechlorinator in


On the bright side...I got a Crowntail today, along with 3 new plants, a leaf hammock, and a little dolphin decoration with a sign that says no fishing, to lift my spirits. Here he is....still needing a name. Any suggestions please? Also, I know I need more water XD We didn't put enough water bottles out. I put three more out, so when they get room temperature I'll pour them in  TBH, these is my first non-Veiltail XD lol


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He's pretty!
I'm sorry about your female...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is very pretty!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Boom, Firework, Picasso, Splash?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry about your other betta. Sometimes these things happen...

Your new CT is very VERY cute! Whats his name?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Julius(From July/Fourth of July) haha


----------



## Nehro (May 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone  And thanks for your sympathy <3

I've decided to name him Flame~ His very frisky and fast, and it reminded me how fast fire spreads.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry about your betta. 

Btw, is there a crack in your tank? Just wondering why the water level is so low.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you not read the post? He/she said she didn't warm up enough water bottles. Beautiful betta by the way,today I got my fist non VT today :-D


----------



## Nehro (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, I just put more water in today 

EDIT: She


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha sorry :-D haha


----------



## Nehro (May 8, 2011)

Ha, np

He loves to get in between the plants and just lay there


----------

